# MySQL export max size



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

How do I increase the max size because I can't import a .SQL file into my PHPAdmin because of the size.


----------



## wenwst (Jul 7, 2009)

what mean about "max size"?
the data file was sava in mysql/data

http://www.pcself.cn


----------



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

The default maximum size of a .SQL file that your allowed to import into PHPMyAdmin.

The size of my file is 12MB which I got an error message saying to was too big when I tried to import it.


----------



## wenwst (Jul 7, 2009)

create php file:a.php
content:
mysql_connet('xxxx');
mysql_query("set names 'utf8'");
mysql_query("source d:\aaa.sql'");

if you don't have shell access to your server then you need to split your file so it is smaller than the max allowed size for phpmyadmin.

pcself


----------

